# Twins or Single



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

i know there is prob alot of topics on this but can any1 give there thoughts on single and a twin set up of what theyve seen with a car around 700hp running both single and twins at his hp if been in both types of set up and what you think


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What engine u hve


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Twins

They cost a bit more though.


Some would argue that a single set up might be as good and cost effective as well as have a more simple set up, but........ if you can go twins go for it mate, they're more responsive if anything.

I've also heard that a good T04Z (single) can be as responsive as twins if set up properly, so ultimately it's your call mate as opinions on this vary as well just like it does on the type of toilet roll some fussy people on here prefer to use.

A tesco brand to Andrex puppies.


But personally I'd say go twins mate.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Just go single mate you will never look back.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just go single mate you will never look back.



With a single I doubt he'll look back ! the singles have so much lag, other cars will be well ahead of him :chuckle:

He'll be looking ahead all his life mate.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I doubt you'll notice any difference if you compare a decent single and twins.
If you need to buy everything then single is probably cheaper and won't clutter up the engine bay as much.

If i had to choose i'd go single turbo all day long.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

With the Singles today , a decent one can be more responsive than twins.

A friend just went from Twin GT28's and 700HP to a GARRET GTX35 Single with 850HP and the Single is more reponsive . . . .

In this car that is.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The new gtr is twin turbo as is the 911 turbo, amg bi turbos, veyron is quad turbo, new m5 and soon to be m3, noble m600. 

Just about all the big exotic super cars and sports cars that are turbo charged are twin turbos. Ferrari f40 as well I think. Many more probably. 
Sounds cooler as well when somebody asks is your car a turbo, you get to reply, "twin turbo"

But single is cheaper I guess and probably the option I'd go for. Leaves more room in the engine by as well for other stuff.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> The new gtr is twin turbo as is the 911 turbo, amg bi turbos, veyron is quad turbo, new m5 and soon to be m3, noble m600.
> 
> Just about all the big exotic super cars and sports cars that are turbo charged are twin turbos. Ferrari f40 as well I think. Many more probably.
> Sounds cooler as well when somebody asks is your car a turbo, you get to reply, "twin turbo"
> ...


Lol wouldn't have anything to do with the fact they are all, with the exception of the porka, 'V' engines lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Those who shop at LiDL go single turbo.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Those who shop at LiDL go single turbo.


PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Well if tesco did a good turbo I might consider it.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol wouldn't have anything to do with the fact they are all, with the exception of the porka, 'V' engines lol


Noble isn't a v12 and neither was the Ferrari.


Oh and the xj220 was twin turbo and neither was it a v12. V6 actually.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I said 'V' engines, didn't mention cylinders

Noble v6
F40 v8


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Those who shop at LiDL go single turbo.


Rips?
Rk?
Abbey?
Mgt?

Funny how the top tuners all go single


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I said 'V' engines, didn't mention cylinders
> 
> Noble v6
> F40 v8


Automatically assumed you meant v12.

Anyway, your hardly going to get a proper fast car that isn't either a straight 6 or v are you..


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Rips?
> Rk?
> Abbey?
> Mgt?
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but arntvthe big single turbos
more laggy? Over twins?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Automatically assumed you meant v12.
> 
> Anyway, your hardly going to get a proper fast car that isn't either a straight 6 or v are you..


I don't really understand what u mean there?


A four cylinder that does 30-130 in 5 seconds quick enough for u?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

nazams said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but arntvthe big single turbos
> more laggy? Over twins?


To a point. Once u get to large twins it becomes a closer thing as they obviously only have 3 cylinders a piece spinning them up


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I don't really understand what u mean there?
> 
> 
> A four cylinder that does 30-130 in 5 seconds quick enough for u?


So what car that has a 4 cylinder engine can get from 30 to 130 in 5secs? 
Evo, subaru's are quick but not that quick. So what else


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> So what car that has a 4 cylinder engine can get from 30 to 130 in 5secs?
> Evo, subaru's are quick but not that quick. So what else


Suggest u check out the events section for the marham event

Page 6 I believe is last years results, even an sr20 up there too


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Blimey. Fast indeed. 
So are they twin turbo or single


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Single


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> Blimey. Fast indeed.
> So are they twin turbo or single


The fastest 30-130 record holder is a 4 cylinder car, an EVO.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> The fastest 30-130 record holder is a 4 cylinder car, an EVO.


At that event


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> At that event


Yes the RAF Marham one.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Fair play. I still think twin is best but only because it's generally what the big manufactures go with. 
But like I said. I'd go single. Can be cheaper and the engine is less cramped. 
No idea what could be done with the remaining space though. Missile launcher!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> Fair play. I still think twin is best but only because it's generally what the big manufactures go with.
> But like I said. I'd go single. Can be cheaper and the engine is less cramped.
> No idea what could be done with the remaining space though. Missile launcher!


I'd be more inclined to go with what the big tuners use


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

the aforementioned big tuners?? lol 


have a look at this video and see what the real big tuners go for :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Big twins will always shuffle a little especially running 2860-10's on a 2.6 , using a 2.8ltr will help and running V-cam will allow the shuffle area to be moved;

single can be made as responsive as a pair of twins thou. Now we are using 6boost manifolds we seem to have stopped any cracking or warping of the single manifolds.

700bhp , I would run a 4094 Garrett with a 0.98 AR turbine housing, with a 40mm Turbosmart gate.

Here is a dyno plot of a 4094 fitted to a RB2.6 , step 1 cams, stock cylinder head, F-con pro running 1.3 bar boost @ the hubs , motor is fitted in a GTST car , so 594bhp at the rear hubs , good boost from 4500rpm, same sort of results to a pair of 2860-10 without any shuffle issues.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nige:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123051-world-fastest-full-trim-skyline-gtr-list-31.html


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that Mark 





:smokin:


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

700hp definitely single... On a stock stroke you won't have response anyway with that much power.

OEMs do twins, low mounted etc. because it is neat and the packaging is small. The exhaust housings are limited in size especially on a RB26 where they become too restrictive.

If you set it up and tune it properly you will have a decent power band.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

A lot of the big boys in Japan go twins.

Mines

MCR

JUN

Top Secret 

etc as shown in that video too.


wonder why


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Because it became fashionable recently... Plus it appeals to more of a market as it is easier to change to set upgraded twins as workshop time in Japan is expensive.

A single turbo with properly designed manifold twin scroll, dual gates to atmosphere and suitable head porting with cams will always make more power and be more efficient than any twins.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Wouldn't a twin set up put less stress on the engine?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

How?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm asking a question not stating a fact!

Since you ask me though, this is how I se it. X2 turbos making 500bhp would have to work less than a single creating the same power! Like a big engine and a small engine. But, I don't know. Thats why I asked


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

No it won't, making 700hp with low mount twins would be much harder than a single.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Idiots guide please.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> A lot of the big boys in Japan go twins.
> 
> Mines
> 
> ...


Are those videos not all from the 90's?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

JTJUDGE said:


> I'm asking a question not stating a fact!
> 
> Since you ask me though, this is how I se it. X2 turbos making 500bhp would have to work less than a single creating the same power! Like a big engine and a small engine. But, I don't know. Thats why I asked


Thats fine in theory but OEMs dont use a pair of nice mid size turbos and run them miles away from their max power/rpm...they will use the smallest tubbies that will do the job. This means they wont work less but right at the upper part of their operating range (leaving a little bit of capacity just in case  ).

Modern singles are definately the way to go IMHO. Twins get too hot and can cause balance issues. Singles will generally run cooler, are simpler in terms of plumbing and packaging etc. 

I used to be a 'twins are best' guy but I have now seen the light and have a GT4094 waiting for a manifold and all the trimmings :chuckle:

TT


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

As per the last time this topic came up there are two answers:

Up to 600bhp odd twins win. You can buy a pair of -5s bolt them to stock manifolds etc and you are away.

More power and you need more than bolt ons. At this point the singles make sense. In the real world cost is an issue and money saved on a turbo/plumbing can be spent elsewhere to better effect.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Cris said:


> As per the last time this topic came up there are two answers:
> 
> Up to 600bhp odd twins win. You can buy a pair of -5s bolt them to stock manifolds etc and you are away.
> 
> More power and you need more than bolt ons. At this point the singles make sense. In the real world cost is an issue and money saved on a turbo/plumbing can be spent elsewhere to better effect.


+ ONE


----------



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

alot of mixed views, i have a twin top mount set up with a 2.8, TD06 25Gs cant wait to get it back just hope am happy with it


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I just love the lack of miles of plumbing with my new single turbo, Soo much easier to get to everything!


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Yours is especially easier Subboy as you have no wastegates to worry about! I wish you went the whole twin gate set up sometimes just to see you really ring the neck of the EFR!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Spency1983 said:


> alot of mixed views, i have a twin top mount set up with a 2.8, TD06 25Gs cant wait to get it back just hope am happy with it




Single turbo is like having a girl with only one tit .


For full pleasure you need a pair of them.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Single turbo is like having a girl with only one tit .
> 
> 
> For full pleasure you need a pair of them.


Quality mate, I'm happy with my twins :smokin:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> Single turbo is like having a girl with only one tit .
> 
> 
> For full pleasure you need a pair of them.


Never lol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> Yours is especially easier Subboy as you have no wastegates to worry about! I wish you went the whole twin gate set up sometimes just to see you really ring the neck of the EFR!


:chuckle: Yeah it's like someone left some parts off by mistake!
I did toy with going to the bigger 9180 with twin gates, But I wanted the engine great track response.....Anything over 600hp at the hubs (That's 1000hp at the flywheel for the UK guys:flame will be all I need.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Single turbo is like having a girl with only one tit .
> 
> 
> For full pleasure you need a pair of them.


Or twins is like having two girlfriends

Although fun to begin with after a while its just twice the trouble and twice the expense :thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Spency1983 said:


> alot of mixed views, i have a twin top mount set up with a 2.8, TD06 25Gs cant wait to get it back just hope am happy with it


Thats going to be a very powerful set up,what gearbox are you using.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Single turbo is like.......... you know when you watch a gangster movie late at night and through the boring scenes you fall asleep temporarily till you hear a BANG ! and you wake up :chuckle:

not knowing who got shot lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Witty metaphores which actually have nothing to do with what they are like aside, the pros for a big single fairly well outweigh that of a single in my opinion.

Instead of getting to the finer details, something that makes my preference easy is that twins have two very big (imho) disadvantages:

- You have to buy two of everything, and find ways to plumb it - PITFA
- Shuffle.... way too common and even on cars where the owners swear that they don't, they still seem to often get a bit of part throttle shuffle. Just because you get used to it, don't notice it or drive around it doesn't mean it ain't there or ain't a bad thing.

While there is no major disadvantage I can think of in having a big single turbo, but plenty of advantages!


----------



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

asiasi said:


> Thats going to be a very powerful set up,what gearbox are you using.


standard for the time being running low boost up to about 700 - 750bhp


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Single turbo is like.......... you know when you watch a gangster movie late at night and through the boring scenes you fall asleep temporarily till you hear a BANG ! and you wake up :chuckle:
> 
> not knowing who got shot lol


Sounds like you are comparing a pair of GT-SS turbos to a T51-SPL.

There are singles that will always match a pair in response and power....Not all singles are drag power light switches.

Remember that your twins are only fed by 3 exhaust outlets, and a single is fed by all 6.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

my gtr is running gt-ss turbos and full boost comes on at around 3500rpm very fast great spool up however if its mapped correctly a big single can do the same with more power am very tempted myself to go single was offered a T51 kai turbo set up a little while ago at the time was happy with what i had maybe not so much now... Wanting MORE lol


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

DanW33gtr said:


> my gtr is running gt-ss turbos and full boost comes on at around 3500rpm very fast great spool up however if its mapped correctly a big single can do the same with more power am very tempted myself to go single was offered a T51 kai turbo set up a little while ago at the time was happy with what i had maybe not so much now... Wanting MORE lol


You would prob be best to go to one of the new Borg Warner S300 billets, or a T04Z before going for the T51-Kai's....That are quite a step up.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

like the idea of a new borg warner have heard good things about them but with supporting mods i could of seen a safe 750bhp with the T51 and was a very good deal shame i turned it down really lol will see how this summer goes untill i make a decision (if summer ever arrives properly this year)


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

And the discussion goes on...

We can discuss pros and cons for ages without reaching a solution.

First of all I`d never go for twin top mounts unless its a drag or a race car. There is too much work and its too much going on in the engine bay. Today we have the ability to use good engine setups with modern turbos and get a responsive singel turbo car so response is a pointless thing to discuss.

Twins are more complicated and there are more things that can go wrong. You may also have heating problems.

But as I said we can discuss for ages so my advice is go for the setup that YOU like. None of them is "better" than the other.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

.::TopSky::. said:


> None of them is "better" than the other.


Welll..... thats not entirely true, at the end of the day what suits the person whose car it is will be best though so I guess whoever is considering turbo options needs to decide what they would like to own, maintain, pay for, and try and get an idea of what they'll be living with when they chose whatever direction they are going for and be sure that its likely to be a compromise (as there almost always will be) they can live with.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Lith said:


> Welll..... thats not entirely true, at the end of the day what suits the person whose car it is will be best though so I guess whoever is considering turbo options needs to decide what they would like to own, maintain, pay for, and try and get an idea of what they'll be living with when they chose whatever direction they are going for and be sure that its likely to be a compromise (as there almost always will be) they can live with.


What I mean is that its not like "Tein or Öhlins" everyone knows Öhlins beat Tein everyday of the week. But when we talk twins or singel you cant say one is better than the other. Its all personal.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> What I mean is that its not like "Tein or Öhlins" everyone knows Öhlins beat Tein everyday of the week. But when we talk twins or singel you cant say one is better than the other. Its all personal.


No that is incorrect. A single compared to internally wastegated low mounts is much more efficient and has a greater potential for increased power.

If you want 300kw at the wheels in your GTR go for a mild upgrade like GTSS etc. If you want 400kw or more then single would be my only consideration.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmikespec said:


> No that is incorrect. A single compared to internally wastegated low mounts is much more efficient and has a greater potential for increased power.
> 
> If you want 300kw at the wheels in your GTR go for a mild upgrade like GTSS etc. If you want 400kw or more then single would be my only consideration.


Yes but what if you are going for 800hp? The discussion is endless depending on application. Yes low mount twins are more efficient but you cant make that much power.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Yes but what if you are going for 800hp? The discussion is endless depending on application. Yes low mount twins are more efficient but you cant make that much power.


No low mounts twins are NOT efficient... and neither will they be at 800hp. It is not endless it is very simple.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmikespec said:


> No low mounts twins are NOT efficient... and neither will they be at 800hp. It is not endless it is very simple.


I thought you ment twins. I`m in the middle of a meeting sorry hahaha


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Power/response, single will win hands down in most cases... IMO
However there are many other factors to take in:
- Weight
- Center of gravity
- Cost vs gain
- Ease of upgrade
- Noise (twins are better at silencing the exhaust)
- Factory looking (i.e. power without police attention) 
- Power delivery

In a perfect world, I'd love a well made low mount twinscroll single, but I think Robbie's hand made masterpiece for the stealth bomber is the only one to suit an AWD RB motor


----------



## V35A (Mar 16, 2012)

I would go for single.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Let's cut this mickey mouse [email protected]


Twins are better in every way.

so move on...........!

just because your tuner went single to save money on your build,,, does not mean it's better.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Let's cut this mickey mouse [email protected]
> 
> 
> Twins are better in every way. because thats what I had on my 33.


Arguement over :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Arguement over :thumbsup:


errr..... after 4 Skyline GTRs with single turbos, that's right.


T51-R kai,

T88 34D in another

T51-R-SPL in another

then the 2835r turbos which I preferred over them all


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> errr..... after 4 Skyline GTRs with single turbos, that's right.
> 
> 
> T51-R kai,
> ...


There you go then, YOU prefered them and thats what it comes down to.

ALL of the mega power RB's run singles, including RIPS 6 sec FED


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Let's cut this mickey mouse [email protected]
> 
> 
> Twins are better in every way.
> ...


The performance advantages of a single are obvious especially if you want to make more than 400kw.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> The performance advantages of a single are obvious


Apparently not to some . I completely agree that, over a certain power threshold, a single wins hands-down for a multitude of reasons that have already been aired.
However it IS all down to personal preference. The arguement that twins spool quicker is only valid, again, up to a certain power level. Big twins will have the same issues as they get bigger. To be fair though, a well tuned single with the correct supporting mods will spool fiendishly quickly which kind of bombs the arguement for twins out the water. 
It was only back in the 'good old days' when turbos were horridly put together with completely mismatched comp and turbine and cars themselves were specced with inappropriate turbos that you could really count 'lag' as a problem. My mates S2 RS turbo Escort was horrific and spool up time was attrocious. I mean....who thought it was a great idea to put a T3 on a 1.6L engine. That was clearly never going to be a fantastic combination now was it?? Thankfully, lessons have been learned from then though.

TT


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

infamous_t said:


> In a perfect world, I'd love a well made low mount twinscroll single, but I think Robbie's hand made masterpiece for the stealth bomber is the only one to suit an AWD RB motor


Pretty sure HKS at least used to do low mount T4 twin scroll manifolds, I think the HKS T04R turbo kits were based on them


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nigel, you ever gonna pics of all your skylines?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Nigel, you ever gonna pics of all your skylines?


lol , why do you always ask for photographic evidence of my cars?

Do you want to see the pictures of my Toyota Soarer too? [can PM you on request] 

my blue skyline is here with my RX7 that's being worked on.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Apparently not to some . I completely agree that, over a certain power threshold, a single wins hands-down for a multitude of reasons that have already been aired.
> However it IS all down to personal preference. The arguement that twins spool quicker is only valid, again, up to a certain power level. Big twins will have the same issues as they get bigger. To be fair though, a well tuned single with the correct supporting mods will spool fiendishly quickly which kind of bombs the arguement for twins out the water.
> TT


It is personal preference... some want a mild upgrade that is non-intrusive and easy to implement. Plus looks "stock".

Those who are really performance orientated should know enough to ditch all the OEM junk and go to a properly designed single turbocharger set up.

It has less to do with "spool" and more to do with exhaust gas pressure pre-turbocharger. Allowing the engine to breath like an N/A engine with a turbocharger is what you want to achieve to make power and do it efficiently.

You think for a 330kw power level a Garrett GT30 (or equivalent) on a twin scroll manifold with twin gates on a RB26 won't be a match for a pair of GT-SS? It is more convenient for most to just upgrade the OEM turbochargers than to go to the expense and trouble of a single turbocharger.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> It is personal preference... some want a mild upgrade that is non-intrusive and easy to implement. Plus looks "stock".
> 
> Those who are really performance orientated should know enough to ditch all the OEM junk and go to a properly designed single turbocharger set up.
> 
> ...



Hold on...i agree...a single is definately the way to go..
:chuckle:

TT


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I know  but it is good to know why!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

This might help answer the quetion...

How about if the application was to run with completely standard internals, intercooler etc. and the objective was to loose the ceramics so they could take the next steps to more power. Let's say person 'a' was considering moving to 2860 -5s, running no more than 1.5 bar of boost and person 'b' wanted the same sort of result but with a single. What setup would person 'b' go for in order to get the same sort of power and similar lag...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Person B would have way more options, which is part of why singles are a better option.

For an example, one of my friends was in exactly that position and he changed to a single GT3582R on a T3 high mount manifold and external wastegate - absolutely loved it, and quite a few people who drove or went in it had experienced GT2860-5/GT2530 setups and preferred the way the GT35R drove... full boost (~1.5bar) just over 4000rpm, around 500hp @ wheels on pump gas on a mild RB26. 

To match a GTR with -5s on 1.5bar (depending on the headwork - I'm assuming the typical 260-264 cams upgrade and around 500whp) in spool and power there are things like the GT3582R, GTX3576R, Borg Warner EFR7670 (yet to be proven exactly how much power they make on pump so maybe, maybe not - but EFR8374 definitely just with not as epic spool), Holset HX40, and Borg Warner S300SX... just off the top of my head.

Twin scroll variations of the above start getting more expensive, but would really move the advantage to the singles..


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

The Borg Warner S300SX is $800-$900US... bargain if you ask me!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

bigmikespec said:


> The Borg Warner S300SX is $800-$900US... bargain if you ask me!


Yep, the whole single turbo for less than a single GT2860-5. I'd far sooner go this direction than twin GT2860s, and you end up with a T4 manifold and wastegates which have you covered for virtually any forseeable upgrade path. Sounds and looks awesome too! The same applies to a Holset HX40.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> errr..... after 4 Skyline GTRs with single turbos, that's right.
> 
> T51-R kai,
> 
> ...


That's only 3 with single turbos :thumbsup:

Big single for me, done several combos of twins but prefer the T62R for giggles


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> That's only 3 with single turbos :thumbsup:
> 
> Big single for me, done several combos of twins but prefer the T62R for giggles


I had one embarrassing one which I didn't mention :chuckle:

XSpower 

It was better than the HKS ones to be fair in terms of power delivery, but Abbey wasn't too impressed when they popped the bonnet.

Chinese single turbo lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> I had one embarrassing one which I didn't mention :chuckle:


A Skyline equivalent of a "fat chick" :nervous:

I'd say you never had the singles mapped properly lol


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have to say I think this is one of the worst threads on here, its full of lots of dubious opinion and no facts. So I will add at least some




bigmikespec said:


> The Borg Warner S300SX is $800-$900US... bargain if you ask me!


I run one of these on my 3 litre supra it only spools at 4K full boost 4.5K thats on a 3 litre with the smaller exhaust housing so it would be rubbish on a rb26.

Its also only a 650 bhp turbo so you would be way better with 2860-5's


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm ok, thats interesting - have to confess I've never seen one tried on an RB26, HX40s have been used with good results on RB25s and I've experienced Garrett GT35s on RB25s and RB26s personally so you can't call that dubious, I'll call it shit if it is.

The only twin turbo GTR setup I've driven and been impressed with was a pair of -9s... -5s and GT2530s haven't particularly impressed me compared to single turbo equivalents I've experienced so far. The -9s however felt really good even in the 3000rpm range and I could see being tricky to replicate with a single turbo setup.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> Big single for me, done several combos of twins but prefer the T62R for giggles


I can see how your T62R single turbo feels :smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Lith said:


> The only twin turbo GTR setup I've driven and been impressed with was a pair of -9s... -5s and GT2530s haven't particularly impressed me compared to single turbo equivalents I've experienced so far. The -9s however felt really good even in the 3000rpm range and I could see being tricky to replicate with a single turbo setup.


-5 and 2530's really need a few more cc under their belt. They do feel a little lethargic on a 73.7 mm stroke engine.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

We have put a GT40 on a stock engine with one of are own manifolds just to see what it would be like and the results are good we are in the process of designing a second manifold to see if we can help spool, the main thing in getting a single turbo to work is the design of the manifold.the proper lengths of the runners to suite the engine.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> lol , why do you always ask for photographic evidence of my cars?
> 
> Do you want to see the pictures of my Toyota Soarer too? [can PM you on request]
> 
> my blue skyline is here with my RX7 that's being worked on.


Was this yours too?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i have a plot that shows how responsive a single can be.
first of all i have the same engine going from a t88 to a gt4094r










as you can see the lag is massively reduced
healthy gains everywhere

now the boost plot and hub power


















thats im told a 2.7.

i also have a plot of my old r32 gtr that ran -5s on a 2650cc and a big port head


















now if we compare both boost plots 1 bar is hit at exactly 4250 rpm on both dyno plots, very comparable spool but gt4094r has scope to make more power.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

depends what the car is to be used for.
my old 3.0ltr with a gt4094r was quick. but my new 33gtr with twins and me driving both is 16seconds faster around anglesey first time out.

single made 640 @ the hubs. 1.5bar and the twins make [email protected] hubs 1.6bar. go figure


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

oh by the way. this runs -9,s lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

What was your 3litre + GT4094R in? For that difference I'm betting this is a GTR and generally better set up for corners and the turbo combination has little to do with those results, or (and I'm not meaning this as a dig - I'd say the same about myself) your skill level and car setup may have needed to grow to justify the 640hp setup that you previously had.

Is the -9s setup on a 2.6?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

rockabilly said:


> depends what the car is to be used for.
> my old 3.0ltr with a gt4094r was quick. but my new 33gtr with twins and me driving both is 16seconds faster around anglesey first time out.
> 
> single made 640 @ the hubs. 1.5bar and the twins make [email protected] hubs 1.6bar. go figure



it cannot be the lack of power is makeing you 16 seconds quicker, maybe the new car is set up better handling wise, or the gearing wasnt optimised, corner exiting will be massively easier aswell my gt40 rb27 is an animal second gear is a fight for grip all 4 trying to spin on the vredestein 275/30/19 tyres my much lower powered r32 is far easier to drive but picking a track and putting say the stig in both my cars my r33 would annilalate my r32 but it would be a much harder drive. 

have you got any dyno plots just for comparisons sake.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

My thoughts;

I doubt it will be 16 seconds more like 1.6 seconds;

It depends what you want from your car , I used to say always run twins for track work , they seem a little more progressive in power delivery but I have used 4094's on a few track car's with good results , the main thing for a track car is that you can control the boost with the throttle position;

If you have GT-SS turbo's even if you lift the throttle maybe 20% ( say running 80% open throttle) they can still make the max controlled boost which will push the car on , running GT-RS ( these can be used on RB26 powered track car with good results) you lift the throttle 20% the boost drops so allowing you to control the car a 4094 will work the same way. We run 4094's on GTST track cars fitted with RB26 with very good results.

Scoooby Slayer , what you say about your car being an animal in 2nd gear you should have to drive through the boost spool on the track you should always be in the power band and just control the boost with your right foot. Driving through the boost spool will always make the car feel aggressive and unstable. Try driving the car over peak torque it will feel a lot better especially on the track.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Good comments there mark.it was actually 16 secs.i have both incar footage.2mins a lap
of the full curcuit at anglesey with the 3.0 ltr and 1.44 a lap on twins..the problem on track
is applying and contolling the single on corner exit. whereas the twins are far more linear.
I loved the single but have more fun with the twins..lol.
Eitherway both are great.lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> My thoughts;
> 
> I doubt it will be 16 seconds more like 1.6 seconds;
> 
> ...


i havnt driven it much at all yet mark still getting all the niggles sorted and just messing about, ive never felt second gear acceleration like it, the supra would just spin its tits off lol


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

my opinion:

up to the capabilites of 2530s/-5's.. so around 650 engine horsepower use twins..
Anything over that go single..

In the video above even though these cars are monster quick in a straight line/ full boost up through the gears/ drag they would be complete lag monsters on the road making them undrivable and not enjoyable.

Responce makes a fast car enjoyable. any twins bigger than the ones i mentioned above wont be as responsive as a modern single set up.


----------



## Callon (Sep 20, 2012)

twins


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Twins, prefer the more predictable power delivery.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> Good comments there mark.it was actually 16 secs.i have both incar footage.2mins a lap
> of the full curcuit at anglesey with the 3.0 ltr and 1.44 a lap on twins..the problem on track
> is applying and contolling the single on corner exit. whereas the twins are far more linear.
> I loved the single but have more fun with the twins..lol.
> Eitherway both are great.lol




If there was 16seconds difference between the two bernie i doubt is was just down to turbo choice! 

tyres, suspension & loads of other varients contribute to this

imo if your cant get a single to be as responsive as twins your doing something wrong!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

nailsgtr600 said:


> If there was 16seconds difference between the two bernie i doubt is was just down to turbo choice!
> 
> tyres, suspension & loads of other varients contribute to this
> 
> imo if your cant get a single to be as responsive as twins your doing something wrong!


they can be just as responsive ive added 2 dyno graphs for a -5s setup and a gt4094r setup and the boost curve is identical plus the gt4094r has scope for more power.
i actually have an apples for apples comparison aswell with -7s on dynapack and gt4094r on dynapack il go get a pic now.

here they are
top is abbey dynapack 1.4 bar dark blue and 1.6 bar light blueboost gt4094r
bottom is mgt dynapack twin garrett -7s 1.2 bar boost red. 


















and hub power comparison ive used the lower boost setting of the gt4094r for comparison

-7s 1.2 bar gt4094r 1.4 bar

3500 rpm 175 125
4000 rpm 225 175
4500 rpm 320 300
5000 rpm 363 400 
5500 rpm 375 450
6000 rpm 400 490
6500 rpm 405 525
7000 rpm 415 550
7500 rpm 400 562


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

What size rear housing does your 4094 have Karl?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Lamb said:


> What size rear housing does your 4094 have Karl?


im not sure harry, ive had a look i can see garrett engraved on it but i cant see the a/r numbers.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Karl, I know the dyno plots show rpm but the ramp time on the dyno run can be differentn running a longer ramp time on a dyno pool will spool the turbo differently.

A turbo will always spool earlier if the ramp is set for a long pull.

I must admitt he 4094 does work well thou suits a) very well, we even fit them to RB26's with good results.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Karl, I know the dyno plots show rpm but the ramp time on the dyno run can be differentn running a longer ramp time on a dyno pool will spool the turbo differently.
> 
> A turbo will always spool earlier if the ramp is set for a long pull.
> 
> I must admitt he 4094 does work well thou suits a) very well, we even fit them to RB26's with good results.


the mgt dyno run with the -7s is with a ramp rate comparable to what it will see on the road, do you know roughly what the ramp rate would of been for your run mark ? long shot i know being 4 years ago lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty good results given there are quite a lot fancier turbos capable of good power out now than the GT4094R now (read: smaller wheels with same power capability).


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Karl,


3500rpm to 8000rpm over a 14 sec ramp swing.

We dont run a straight ramp time from start to finish RPM, we run a step run (very small step rpm) 75rpm steps @ 0.15sec step time, we do this so we can play around with run lengths without upsetting the rpm gain rate.

Mark


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Karl,
> 
> 
> 3500rpm to 8000rpm over a 14 sec ramp swing.
> ...



mark

how would that compare with read world conditions ?
i havnt driven it much yet to really comment but it certainly feels very alive from 4000 rpm onwards from the little bit ive driven it.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

what is MGT's ramp time thats the way to compare the 2 dyno plots.

A car accelerates faster in the lower gears and you very rarely drive full throttle from 2000rpm to 8000 rpm in one gear.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> what is MGT's ramp time thats the way to compare the 2 dyno plots.
> 
> A car accelerates faster in the lower gears and you very rarely drive full throttle from 2000rpm to 8000 rpm in one gear.


im not sure il take a look now if its on the graph, garth was useing 4th gear

ive just had a look but i cant see anything, i guess id have to ask garth.


----------



## cory (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the Bw s300 sx fmw? I'm looking for a lot of response but still be able to break. 500 whp and I'm having a hard time choosing. The manifold Inhave line up is twin scroll


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Lamb said:


> What size rear housing does your 4094 have Karl?


well the turbo is off now, the exhaust housing is 0.85 a/r that will explain why it is so responsive.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's a little bit down the road, but I will be building another R32, and I am absolutely going with a single. I'd like a bit more power than I had last time - about 700-800bhp. But mainly, I just want simple. I got pretty tired of mapping out shuffle every time the seasons would change.

Also, it's MUCH easier to swap turbos for different applications, and replacing turbos is a bit cheaper when you only need to rebuild one instead of two!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

kismetcapitan said:


> it's a little bit down the road, but I will be building another R32, and I am absolutely going with a single. I'd like a bit more power than I had last time - about 700-800bhp. But mainly, I just want simple. I got pretty tired of mapping out shuffle every time the seasons would change.
> 
> Also, it's MUCH easier to swap turbos for different applications, and replacing turbos is a bit cheaper when you only need to rebuild one instead of two!


i can have my turbo and manifold removed within 1.5 hours easy, so much easier for maintainance than low mount twins.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> what is MGT's ramp time thats the way to compare the 2 dyno plots.
> 
> A car accelerates faster in the lower gears and you very rarely drive full throttle from 2000rpm to 8000 rpm in one gear.


ive just watched rockabillys dyno video when he had his rb30 with a gt4094r dynoed at mgt by garth, the run takes approx 14 seconds start to finish so i would assume the spool characteristics from both dynos would be similar in the results.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Karl, I know the dyno plots show rpm but the ramp time on the dyno run can be differentn running a longer ramp time on a dyno pool will spool the turbo differently.
> 
> A turbo will always spool earlier if the ramp is set for a long pull.
> 
> I must admitt he 4094 does work well thou suits a) very well, we even fit them to RB26's with good results.


the ramp times are very similar, yours are at 75 rpm per 0.15 seconds or 300 rpm per second , garth ran 375 rpm a second or 93 rpm per 0.15 seconds, not identical but close enough for a guide comparison imo.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

the right comparisson would be (in a same day if possible and same engine) do dyno runs comparing, torque, power, manifold pressure, have same afrs first with -5s and then with the closest (or better) spooling single.
That way we can see actual differences comparing graphs on the same setup.
I wonder if this is possible or if someone has done it...

I would definately change my "twin turbo" mentality if we can see this sort of comparisson, in fact I would like to since the simplicity in engine bay is great.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Was looking for something else and this thread got a match - hope a few people who were in this thread spot this to help clear up what was already pretty clear to many of us who had seen this kind of thing over and over again and had pretty much given up preaching to deaf ears. If this doesn't help ya'll, nothing will 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ZODU3XWlg


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh come on those are on even proper -5s so a little inconclusive lol

However some good points are made for a single but by no means the holy grail.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> Oh come on those results are typical for -5s so a little conclusive lol
> 
> However some good points are made for the holy grail.


Ftfy


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/390970-my-r32-gtr-build-usa-nismo-11.html#post4840273

Read on


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Why? Just skimmed through, saw a bunch of twins specs which I am well familiar with and a bunch of twins talk - no results, I just felt like I got dragged back to 10 years ago where the majority of people were stuck in the idea that twins were the way to go.... all good if that's your preference, but "Twins are better because I prefer twins" isn't really a good argument in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Lith said:


> *Why? Just skimmed through, saw a bunch of twins specs which I am well familiar with and a bunch of twins talk - no results, I just felt like I got dragged back to 10 years ago where the majority of people were stuck in the idea that twins were the way to go.... all good if that's your preference, but "Twins are better because I prefer twins" isn't really a good argument in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.*


_Wouldn't you rather a night of passion with a pair or eighteen year old twins than one with their thirty six year old Mother Lith??_


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

K66 SKY said:


> _Wouldn't you rather a night of passion with a pair or eighteen year old twins than one with their thirty six year old Mother Lith??_


Absolutely! But that has nothing to do with twin turbos - and either way twin turbos are the aging and very limited way of thinking, in this case the more accurate comparison would be whether you'd rather sleeping with a spry open minded 18 year old or her conservative mother and grandmother.


----------



## Nz33 (Aug 17, 2016)

Single turbo I reckon here's a picture of my BCNR33 from NZ


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nz33 said:


> Single turbo I reckon here's a picture of my BCNR33 from NZ


Looks like an interesting setup, any more details?


----------



## Nz33 (Aug 17, 2016)

What would you like to know?? It's still 2.6 with full built block and the head was built by kelford cams in New Zealand.its a Holset Hx52 pro turbo on a twin scroll sinco manifold hypertune intake 90mm throttle body and 48mm runners.Ill post so more pictures.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe if you're keen to do a build thread or something - actually, but that kind of thing... and what you're using the car for. Looks like an epic build!

Where in NZ are you from? A lot of the parts you're using seem to be getting pretty common down South, I've noticed.


----------



## AcelineR32 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok so after going through this thread and reading the many, many comments about staying with twins or going with a single turbo it seems that if I want to go over 400kw then I should go single.

I ask because I want to build toward my end state but I cannot figure out which way that would be. I dont want to buy parts that favor twin turbo's only to waste money to change it later. 

My goal is 450 - 500 whp with the ability to expand beyond that if I choose too. I just look for power, response and efficiency with a lot of fun factor. Does this scream single turbo?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Everything for me screams single turbo!

Anything past 450whp (especially when you want more in the future) just points straight to a single turbo, more modern design, more reliable, etc etc


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Everything for me screams single turbo!
> 
> Anything past 450whp (especially when you want more in the future) just points straight to a single turbo, more modern design, more reliable, etc etc


Or the twin EFR top-mount kit which is apparently better than a single EFR.

I suspect that a single would be cheaper in this case though. Those EFRs aren't exactly low cost units!


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

AcelineR32 said:


> Ok so after going through this thread and reading the many, many comments about staying with twins or going with a single turbo it seems that if I want to go over 400kw then I should go single.
> 
> I ask because I want to build toward my end state but I cannot figure out which way that would be. I dont want to buy parts that favor twin turbo's only to waste money to change it later.
> 
> My goal is 450 - 500 whp with the ability to expand beyond that if I choose too. I just look for power, response and efficiency with a lot of fun factor. Does this scream single turbo?


500 WHP can be had easily on -5's with supporting mods.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Nigel-Power said:


> the aforementioned big tuners?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So funny these guys in Japan, to bad it isn't translated


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

UnderDriven said:


> 500 WHP can be had easily on -5's with supporting mods.


.....And 500 WHP can be done easier with less lag on a single :flame:


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

UnderDriven said:


> 500 WHP can be had easily on -5's with supporting mods.


Old tech.

I wanted to stay with twins "it's what Nissan deemed best to develop..."
Except when you expand this statement:
"It's what Nissan deemed best to develop in the 1980's"

With advances in tech as discussed here, the maths of the equation adds up and all points to a single being more efficient, cooler running cheaper (ish) and easier to work with.

If you're after as little lag as possible electric spooling turbos would be the go, followed by BW's then older turbos.
All up it's largely personal preference as to which you prefer BUT the data and videos support single as being better.

It's a similar argument i had with a friend - he insisted that his 2J was better without VVT-i however an article printed in a local performance magazine highlighted a 300hp gain when the Supra's owner switched to a VVT-i head (as well as better fuel economy and improved bottom end Torque)

Sometimes ya just gotta smile and nod (and laugh when you pass them)


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Has anybody used an precision 58mm turbo on an rb26?


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Has anybody ran one???


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Lamont1990 said:


> Has anybody ran one???


Why not be the first...!!??



TT


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

It looks like I might be :nervous:


----------



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

Lamont1990 said:


> It looks like I might be :nervous:


6062 is better imo, but 6466 is the best overall. My car is currently with temporary stock 25 bottom/ modified 26 head setup, it spins like hell on 295 advan neova rubbers! 6466 0.84 is a perfect turbo.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I think that would be far too big an turbo for what am looking for.


----------



## Darek33GTR (Sep 10, 2014)

Somebody know how much HP make RB26/30 whit GTX3582r gen ll?


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

saffarco said:


> 6062 is better imo, but 6466 is the best overall. My car is currently with temporary stock 25 bottom/ modified 26 head setup, it spins like hell on 295 advan neova rubbers! 6466 0.84 is a perfect turbo.


Depends what power goals he's after. A 6466 is a big bloody turbo lol I just put a 6266 on my 26. After about 600 or so at the fly. It's at the mappers now. Should make that easily though, they're rated to about 750 I think


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

A mates car is running -5s on a rebuilt 2.6 with tomei cams. It's laggy up to 4000-4500rpm in all honesty but after that it's hilarious. There's still plenty Lower down but it's not got that immediate shunt when you plant it from low rpm in 2nd or 3rd. 
If you drive the car and stay high up in the Rev range then it's fast daft and amusing and at times scary.
Perhaps a 6speed getrag or sequential might help alot but they are hens teeth and pricey.

Now I've had a gt3076r dual ball bearing on my old 33 and it was epic.. super responsive in all gears and good power. A gtx3582r on an rb26 would be a great laugh and have some good midrange too. On a 2.8 I've heard the response and torque improves and on a 3.0 the torque is epic and response maniacal.. hence RIPZNZ going with similar builds with ppl who want torque big power and response.

Motivedvd have the best video example on youtube.. twins vs big single.

Personally I would tell my mate go with the big single but he wanted to keep it twins and preserve the heritage. Tbh i think today that's what it comes down to.. it's kinda cool popping the bonnet and it just looks stock 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

To be honest motivedvds video of twins vs single has made it harder for me to choose what way to go cause I'm like your mate I wanted to keep it twin turbo but after seeing how good the single is compared to the twins I know I should go single plus my car is completely stock.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Big single is more work.. manifold 6boost or don't bother... 1000

downpipe making up.. most run screamer.. I think it sounds shite.. plumbed back to wgate is more work but so much nicer sound.. 250 ish

ext wgate tial turbosmart etc.. 250

then other stuff.. eg a decent head gasket to help with the increase in volume of air.. 200

then stuff like injectors.. 500 maybe

Fuel pump upgrade.. 300 for decent Sard setup

Decent clutch.. I won't put a number but lots!

aftermarket ecu like a link or syvecs (link is popular run one myself)... 1200 to 4k!

Remap.. 400-600

Thems the big outlays to get it going. Numerous other bits too.. eg arp head studs if you do get the head gasket done.

If your prepared to get all that outright and have it ready then yeah it's worth the fuss.

vs sticking some gt-ss tubs in which are literally up for sale at the min.. making 500+ with good response and next to no mods beyond injector swap and ecu upgrade.. You can be on your feet with decent power and keep twins? R34gtr twins are good too and responsive and work hard.

Just some thoughts 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Big single is more work.. manifold 6boost or don't bother... 1000
> 
> downpipe making up.. most run screamer.. I think it sounds shite.. plumbed back to wgate is more work but so much nicer sound.. 250 ish
> 
> ...


A lot of food for thought here. Unless cost is no object think carefully about what you want to get out of the work and how much you want to spend. It is VERY easy to get target creep and be onto a neverending slope.

Also worth thinking about what the car needs doing to it. More power means more stress on many other components, given that they will be 20+ years old it's likely that other stuff will need work whatever happens. Sometimes you can swap out failed/failing parts for better things for a similar cost to staying OEM.

Good luck!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cheers Cris!

Another thing my mates gtr has is a fully rebuilt engine.. new gtr long nose crank.. 87mm Mahle pistons and Manley rods. New bearings. Thicker head gasket. New oil pump. Baffled sump. He replaced all the Silicon pipes and hoses, rad pipes radiator and all gaskets. Injectors big clutch etc etc!
He put it on twins cos like me he wants to maintain a classic look when popping the hood but the thing is a time machine when it gets going. It's just that lag IS there unless you keep revs high and punch it hard then it's daft. 

However his mindset is that down the line if he wants to swap and go big single then all the engine work is done and able to take the strain. It should be a case of manifold wgate downpipe and turbo. Oil an water lines.. Fit and remap! Job done lol.
It's never truly like that tbh but the point is he started from the ground up so it was worth doing. Your most likely not wanting to go that far "in".

If all the work sounds a fuss then seriously get that bargain set of new gtss turbos up for sale before I do lol.. get em fitted and enjoy!  decent power and response too!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

davejames33 said:


> Depends what power goals he's after. A 6466 is a big bloody turbo lol I just put a 6266 on my 26. After about 600 or so at the fly. It's at the mappers now. Should make that easily though, they're rated to about 750 I think


6466 is rated 900hp, 6266 is 800hp, both gen2. 6466 is better at high rev, suits rb26 very well. I don't think it is a big turbo, I'll never regret buying it. 6266 is very good as well, smaller faster etc but engines/tuners prefer climbing hp (air flow) at high rev.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Heard awesome things on the 6266 precision tubs.. super responsive and good numbers. I always plump for Garrett but gotta say a precision tub would be nice too. Do they do smaller ones for twin setup? Just curious?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Big single is more work.. manifold 6boost or don't bother... 1000
> 
> downpipe making up.. most run screamer.. I think it sounds shite.. plumbed back to wgate is more work but so much nicer sound.. 250 ish
> 
> ...


You'd have to do alot of that if you're going for close to 600 anyway. Injectors, fuel pump, clutch.
I just went single setup. 6boost with precision 6266. It's all the little bits like the oil feed fittings etc that add up really. At least it's future proofed for if I ever forge it and want more power


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm going to stick with going single I think it's the better option out of the two.


----------

